# Inspector rex



## brookwoodgirl (May 5, 2016)

Is anyone else a huge fan of this Austrian tv series?

I have the two multi season box sets with English subtitles.


----------



## brookwoodgirl (May 5, 2016)

So no one likes inspector Rex, also known as Kommissar Rex? It was the number one rated show in Europe for years, and also very big down under. Its a police procedural, but the star of the show is a GSD.

I have the first 10 seasons on DVDs -it's in season 13 or so - but I discovered it's also now on Amazon prime with subtitles and there are some episodes on YouTube too.

The dog is so wonderful and after many years his son took over the role.

Do give it a watch if you can.

Also great for practicing your german


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I used to watch it. I liked the Italian version too.


----------



## brookwoodgirl (May 5, 2016)

I haven't bought the Italian version yet. Glad to know it is good because being unsure was holding me back - as its a bit pricey!

I confess much as I like tobias Moretti as moser, I liked Alex, Gedeon Burkhard better, thought he had more rapport with Rex


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

You can watch Italian Inspector Rex on YouTube. It was the Italian scenery, architecture and climate I preferred.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

My dad loves it! I enjoy the dog obviously, but am not a huge fan of subtitles.. Although, the series is done well


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

just watched the first episode. I read the subtitles. My husband knows German.


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

So, I’m resurrecting this thread. I just discovered this show after it was mentioned in The Two Popes (movie). I’m watching the first episode on Amazon. I love the dog! I searched here to see if there might be other fans and only found this old thread. (I know, it’s an old show.) You can buy individual episodes (in German with English subtitles) on Amazon for $2.99 each, if you want to see if you like it before investing in the whole series. I love dog movies and books, even the terrible, sappy ones. I can’t say Inspector Rex is great art, but it is entertaining, and the dog is adorable and impressive in what he can do. Oh, and the human star is easy on the eyes, too.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

You mAY enjoy "Love Leads the Way", a 1984 movie about one of the first seeing eye dogs in the USA









Love Leads the Way: A True Story (TV Movie 1984) - IMDb


Love Leads the Way: A True Story: Directed by Delbert Mann. With Timothy Bottoms, Eva Marie Saint, Arthur Hill, Glynnis O'Connor. A recently blinded man becomes one of the first American users of a seeing eye dog and must fight to remove the legal barriers impeding its use.




www.imdb.com


----------

